# Did 'Khloe and Lamar' ruin the Lakers?



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

In addition to the Gasol breakup, the media keeps digging for more off-the-court reasons for our early exit in the playoffs. On a side note...can somebody please make the Kardashians go away already?

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=646282&GT1=28103


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

> After *three consecutive championships*, the Lakers have fallen surprisingly short this year. While there's bound to be distractions on the home front, is it fair to blame Odom and the camera crews?


...Great reporting


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

They're not likely to go away anytime soon. We may not all live in mobile homes but most of our country has about as much taste in entertainment as Mary Beth and Billy Bob in Tupelo, MS.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dude, it's not just people in small towns who like the Kardashians. Come to LA, there is a huge Armenian population that loves them. I would trade Odom though. Reality shows during the season is a big no-no to me.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Odom has always been a wildly inconsistent player. I thought that this had been his most consistent season personally and he was good in the playoffs too. He was killing Dallas because he had the best match up on the floor. I don't know why they were not going to him a lot more when Dallas clearly had no one who could guard him. Marion looked like his baby brother getting schooled in the driveway.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It's because he was settling, ****er has Peja on him in game 3 for the entire 4th and has Kobe, Pjax and the whole coaching staff yelling at him to "Post his ass up" and he settles for dumb shots. Inexcusable.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont think it was the problem. But it couldnt have helped.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I dont think it was the problem. But it couldnt have helped.


This.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> Dude, it's not just people in small towns who like the Kardashians. Come to LA, there is a huge Armenian population that loves them. I would trade Odom though. Reality shows during the season is a big no-no to me.


I thought it was filmed during the offseason and they just finished editing it and everything now. That's not true?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> Odom has always been a wildly inconsistent player. I thought that this had been his most consistent season personally and he was good in the playoffs too. He was killing Dallas because he had the best match up on the floor. I don't know why they were not going to him a lot more when Dallas clearly had no one who could guard him. Marion looked like his baby brother getting schooled in the driveway.


Yup. Odom and KG are Marion's unguardables. He can't cover them. They were always the matchups you would go, "Uh oh" when you saw it. Fortunately Odom never put it together to become one of the best in the NBA. In the right situation, he could have easily become KG 2.0.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Until now I didn't realize odom and her had a spinoff show. WTF dude is probably the second mist famous laker now.

So on the show do they follow Lamar on the road or just film from his home in la?


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> I thought it was filmed during the offseason and they just finished editing it and everything now. That's not true?


I just read that it was supposed to be filmed this spring.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I watched the first two episodes with my gf and I believe that the second was covering all star weekend and him getting snubbed. So I'm thinking that they probably went at least up until the playoffs, if not longer.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> ...Great reporting


that is not reporting.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Excuses excuses excuses


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

No.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol at HB coming in here talking about excuses.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It was just another distraction on the distraction train that serves El Segundo and Staples Center.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Uh..this is the team that harbored the Kobe-Shaq war...I don't think they can be distracted actually


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dre said:


> Uh..this is the team that harbored the Kobe-Shaq war...I don't think they can be distracted actually


Other than Fish and Kobe, this is NOT that team. Horry, Fox, Shaw, HoGrant, Ron Harper, Mitch Richmond, Jon Sally. Those guys are mentally tough. Artest, Bynum, Blake, Lamar, even Pau are not.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I actually watched an episode of this. Lamar is a costar in his "own" show and has leeches all around him. He has a nice crib though.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

ceejaynj said:


> Did 'Khloe and Lamar' ruin the Lakers?


Nope. Kobe and Vanessa did.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> Nope. Kobe and Vanessa did.


Is this going to be what he is most known for? Being one of the best SGs of all time but couldn't get out of his own way to be the best?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> I thought it was filmed during the offseason and they just finished editing it and everything now. That's not true?


Definitely not true, the show was showing him while he was out on road trips this year. Obviously they weren't filming the entire time, but they were definitely the cameras were definitely there on and off throughout the season.

No way a team should allow cameras from a reality show in their lockerroom the way they did, just makes no sense


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

People making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Leave Khloe out of this, she's a nice lady!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

this thread is useless. need to be close. it just attracts flies


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> Is this going to be what he is most known for? Being one of the best SGs of all time but couldn't get out of his own way to be the best?


No. He will be remembered for being the most dominant perimeter player of his era and winning (at least) 5 championships along the way.

What are you talking about getting in his own way? How do you get in your own way in route to 5 rings?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Are you just comprised of id? Read what I replied to.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont follow. You quoted someone else saying Kobe and Vanessa ruined the lakers and saying (questioning?) if he will be remembered by not being able to get out of his own way.

Referencing Freud doesnt justify the absurdity of your post.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Is he going to be known for destroying the teams that won championships for him. That's what I was asking. Hence why I quoted the person I quoted and then you replied only to me seemingly on a knee jerk reaction


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

elcap15 said:


> No. He will be remembered for being the most dominant perimeter player of his era and winning (at least) 5 championships along the way.
> 
> What are you talking about getting in his own way? How do you get in your own way in route to 5 rings?


Let me spell it out for you: Because he could have won more.

I'll leave it at that and let you think about that since it's offtopic.


----------

